# Return pump, wich is the quietest?



## pjbc (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi,

I have been reading the forum for some time, but never felt the need to post a message, until now! 


I have planted aquarium with sump and as return pump I have Eheim 1250.
the pump it's not noisy.... but when there is no other noise I can ear a little "hhhuuuuuummmm"
that sometimes can be irritating..... :icon_hang
(this pump it's working for around 2 month, and always made this little noise)

Does anybody know if the compact+ 2000 or compact+ 3000 from Eheim it's
queitest than the one I have?

Or do you advise any other, quietest, return pump... around 1200L/h to 2000L/h?



Thank's
Paulo Cabrita


----------



## Cory Keeper (Dec 11, 2008)

have you tried the mag drives?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

From all the research I've done, the Velocity/Poseidon external pumps are dead-silent.

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_AquariumPage~PageAlias~pumps_poseidon.html

Not sure if it is available in Europe?


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

Raul-7 said:


> From all the research I've done, the Velocity/Poseidon external pumps are dead-silent.
> 
> http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_AquariumPage~PageAlias~pumps_poseidon.html
> 
> Not sure if it is available in Europe?


The Velocity pumps are dead silent but they will add a ton of heat to your tank, like 5F+ to a 40 gallon tank. Mag Drives are much louder than Eheims. You should look into the spankin new Tunze Silence pumps which are also designed to be very quiet. Check out the *Reefbuilders post* on the Tunze Silence pumps.


----------



## pjbc (Jun 28, 2005)

Cory Keeper said:


> have you tried the mag drives?


Nope! I Can't find Mag pumps on this side of the ocean! :-(



Raul-7 said:


> From all the research I've done, the Velocity/Poseidon external pumps are dead-silent.
> http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_AquariumPage~PageAlias~pumps_poseidon.html
> Not sure if it is available in Europe?


I have done a quick google search.... and lot's of people have that opinion. It's dead-silent!
But I think it will be almost impossible to find someone selling them near me!
ebay it's a possibility.... let's wait and see what comes next! ;-)



Coralite said:


> The Velocity pumps are dead silent but they will add a ton of heat to your tank, like 5F+ to a 40 gallon tank. Mag Drives are much louder than Eheims. You should look into the spankin new Tunze Silence pumps which are also designed to be very quiet. Check out the *Reefbuilders post* on the Tunze Silence pumps.


 Where I live It's not very hot, I have the heater on all year, it's a 90 gallon tank and temp. 77 F, the +5F would not be a big problem, well... 
maybe just 10 ou 11 days a year! :flame:

The Tunze Silence..... I can't find much user information/reviews, in the NET, about the Silence model,
but my LFS have Tunze pump's (Silence????) I'll try to get one and see really how silent it is!
(But the Velocity/Poseidon are in second place on my list ;-) )

Any more suggestions?

Thank you all,
Paulo Cabrita


----------

